# Looking for a 49 Whizzer Pacemaker



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello All!

I sold my National Show Winning 49' Pacemaker! Now I am looking for another one!
Looking for a UNRESTORED1949 Whizzer Pacemaker, any condition but as complete as possible!

Plusses would be, complete bi-lite front, rear & generator, Worksman rims and any other Whizzer options!

Will pay fair price!

I have included a picture of the 49' Pacemaker I just sold




!

Regards,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Whizgreg (Sep 14, 2019)

R u still looking for a pacemaker


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 15, 2019)

@Chris Kennedy  I still have this one. Not sure what year it is.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-got-me-real-a-whizzah-budaye.48500/#post-280094 I haven't done anything with it except I have what I believe are the correct grips now and I sold the ones that were on it.


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 15, 2019)

I have an all original unrestored 49/50 loaded w/ rear drum brake ...hasn't ran in a decade  open reasonable to offers


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

That is what I am looking for. I guess the logical question would be, does the engine turn?


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 15, 2019)

the engine ran after I put a new mag on it , it had a rubbing sound so I checked rod bering and found it perfect, maybe coming from crank ball bearing?i did ride it around block and the rear brake will put you over the handle bars lol


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

I guess the next question would be, where you are located? I am in Delaware, Ohio..


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 15, 2019)

Shirley new york


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

Thats about 600 miles, 10-11 hours from me. I would like to look at it in person... Going to have to think about logistics.
I have an innitial price range in mind & the fact I just finished one, I know the expence of doing one right!

 What is the first $ figure, that came to mind, when you decided to sell?

I will get back with you. 
Chris


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 15, 2019)

shoot me a price the most i can say is no


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

It wouldn't be an educated offer. I am looking at coming out to see it. I need a couple days to figure logistics. I will need to get back with you.


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 15, 2019)

more pictures   ,300 series engine hi fin head no broken fins ,heavy bendix front hub repacked bearings working 49 bi lite system ,real glass tailite,nice embossed tank ,front tire was replaced back is original


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

What is your phone number? I would call today or tomorrow at the latest?  What is the best time frame for you?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

My email wenmacmustangs@yahoo.com if you prefer?


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 15, 2019)

631 395 3210 im home now going out later..al


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

I will have to call you tomorrow....today just got hectic! Talk to you soon!
Chris Kennedy

What is your name, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 15, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> @Chris Kennedy  I still have this one. Not sure what year it is.   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-got-me-real-a-whizzah-budaye.48500/#post-280094 I haven't done anything with it except I have what I believe are the correct grips now and I sold the ones that were on it.






Interesting. Do you have a price in mind? Also, where are you located?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 16, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> 631 395 3210 im home now going out later..al



I am looking for a project to build for, lack of a better word, a "client" 

The initial cost is everything. I offer $2000 plus shipping. If find this acceptable, I will contact my client, & we can go from there.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 17, 2019)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Interesting. Do you have a price in mind? Also, where are you located?



 I'll send you an email. Thanks


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 18, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> 631 395 3210 im home now going out later..al



Hey,
I apologise for not calling! I "have" a fellow in California wanting me to locate & build a Pacemaker for him, just like the last ( see attached photo) one I did.

I am now having issues getting him to commit! Needless to say, I am a bit on the irritated side due to the time it took to find yours!
Say he does actually commit by sending a deposit, would you be open to offers?

I would like to start at $2000, now keep in mind, any price we might settle on, would be dependent on "Mr. California" commiting himself, by making a deposit to start!

Thank you 
Chris Kennedy


----------



## whizzerbug (Sep 18, 2019)

chris I think we are too far apart considering  the options mine has 300 series engine 5in rear drum brake, rear carrier ,49 bi lite,ect, I think bike is perfect someone wanting an unrestored bike . I do have an unrestored 1951/52 pacemaker that I maybe putting up 4 sale in the near future..al


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 18, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> chris I think we are too far apart considering  the options mine has 300 series engine 5in rear drum brake, rear carrier ,49 bi lite,ect, I think bike is perfect someone wanting an unrestored bike . I do have an unrestored 1951/52 pacemaker that I maybe putting up 4 sale in the near future..al




I know exactly what you have. It would still need a full blown restoration to realize it's full $$ potential. Since I just finished my 49 Pacemaker, I know EXACTLY how much that amount is.

I just compeated in The Whizzer Nationals @ Portland, Indiana in July 2019

Curious, how much are you expecting to get out of your 50' Pacemaker?

Thanks 
Chris Kennedy


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2019)

You guys do know there is a private conversation feature that you could use to privately negotiate-right?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Sep 18, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> You guys do know there is a private conversation feature that you could use to privately negotiate-right?



Yup.


----------



## Whizgreg (Jan 20, 2022)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I sold my National Show Winning 49' Pacemaker! Now I am looking for another one!
> Looking for a UNRESTORED1949 Whizzer Pacemaker, any condition but as complete as possible!
> ...



I have a few 9492916072 greg


----------

